# How to compile ATI drivers for Ubuntu



## Vrgn86 (Jul 20, 2007)

Can someone show me how to compile the .RUN file for ATI driver install in Ubuntu. Or maybe you have a compiled driver install,Please post it. Thank you in advance. Vrgn86


----------



## Migons (Jul 20, 2007)

Vrgn86 said:


> Can someone show me how to compile the .RUN file for ATI driver install in Ubuntu. Or maybe you have a compiled driver install,Please post it. Thank you in advance. Vrgn86



.RUN file should be binary (and so compiled) already, so you can execute it immediatelly. Let's say you have ati-driver.RUN in /home/vrgn86/ directory..

Start your terminal emulator / command line and run the following commands:

```
cd /home/vrgn86/
./ati-driver.RUN
```

Note the dot and slash before ati-driver.RUN.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you! I was able to run the file, However it said I had to run it as A Super User??? Did a search for that but did not find info. Will continue to search this. Please bear with me, I am new to    this and willing to learn. Thank you again.


----------



## Migons (Jul 23, 2007)

Vrgn86 said:


> Thank you! I was able to run the file, However it said I had to run it as A Super User??? Did a search for that but did not find info. Will continue to search this. Please bear with me, I am new to    this and willing to learn. Thank you again.



Oh ye, forgot to say you need to run it as root (super user):

```
sudo ./ati-driver.run
```

However, apparently Ubuntu requires some other steps too to install the drivers properly. Here's some installation help for few Ubuntu versions:
http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide


----------

